# k60 in bathrooms?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I just bought a k60 machine and im wondering what are the odds of successfully clearing a main through a pulled toilet without making a mess. I ALWAYS use plastic and drop cloths with the drum machines but ive not got much experience with the k60.I always try to install a handy dandy c/o but some homeowners don't want to spend the extra money to excavate and install the c/o.wondering if I made a mistake not buying a 1065 or 300 unit.
the 1065's are just so damn big and not to mention wide. I have issues getting it in some bathrooms...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> I just bought a k60 machine and im wondering what are the odds of successfully clearing a main through a pulled toilet without making a mess. I ALWAYS use plastic and drop cloths with the drum machines but ive not got much experience with the k60.I always try to install a handy dandy c/o but some homeowners don't want to spend the extra money to excavate and install the c/o.wondering if I made a mistake not buying a 1065 or 300 unit.
> the 1065's are just so damn big and not to mention wide. I have issues getting it in some bathrooms...


 I have opened a main with hand held rod at apt building... just gonna know what ya doing.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That's the only reason I bought a 60.and it's really all I use it for. It's perfect for that. 
Got tired of lugging the 1500 inside houses.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

perfect! can you explain your process? how do you maneuver the sections etc etc.I havn't had to do an inside main yet but im anticipating it sooner or later. Ive been blessed lately with c/o's and c/o installs.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I like my little k400 for inside a house. Yes it's under powered but it is easy to move in and out of a building. Most blockages are easily removed with it in homes. All other blockages are dealt with a bigger machine but that usually ends up outside.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That rubber whip that comes with the machine will come in handy.

Attach it on the back and guide your cable in it, it will keep your section from flopping every where mainly and will keep you from slinging crap every where.

Advice on using sectionals, try to get the line drained down the first pass without with drawing your cable, that way you can run hot water down line once it's draining so you can wash your cable. If you have to go back for another pass with a bigger bit at least your cable is semi washed off and not slinging black **** all over you..,

I ran a K-60 exclusively when I was doing service.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> perfect! can you explain your process? how do you maneuver the sections etc etc.I havn't had to do an inside main yet but im anticipating it sooner or later. Ive been blessed lately with c/o's and c/o installs.


Main thing is take your time...

Getting in a rush just gets stuff tore up.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

ok good to hear. everyone here uses drums and was trashing my idea of a sectional. Im glad to know people have success with them. It sure as shiot saves space and weight in my van,...which I really love.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

younger-plumber said:


> ok good to hear. everyone here uses drums and was trashing my idea of a sectional. Im glad to know people have success with them. It sure as shiot saves space and weight in my van,...which I really love.


I like sectionals for the safety aspect as well.. Clutch driven trumps a spinning drum in my book. 

I found that I could be harder on the sectionals than the drums. If I tore up a cable of the sectionals I could just replace that length instead the whole spool. 

It's a matter of preference as well. I did use drums when I needed to run a good distance because I didn't have but two spools of 7/8s cable half full..


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

(KNOCK ON WOOD) but im so leary of the lengths coming apart in the line. how common is that? I don't have a camera and locator yet so if it comes undone in the sewer im sure it would be a long (costly ) day ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> (KNOCK ON WOOD) but im so leary of the lengths coming apart in the line. how common is that? I don't have a camera and locator yet so if it comes undone in the sewer im sure it would be a long (costly ) day ...


I've never had a section come apart in the line.

You will soon learn to love the agility and wide variety of abilities of the K60. Pound for pound, the most versatile cable drain machine available.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> (KNOCK ON WOOD) but im so leary of the lengths coming apart in the line. how common is that? I don't have a camera and locator yet so if it comes undone in the sewer im sure it would be a long (costly ) day ...


The first time I used my k- 60 I had a section come loose. Pulled it out with a retriever bit. Make sure when you put the sections together that they are securely attached. 
I have used mine through a closet bend several times without issue. If you use the cable guide you will have no more exposed cable than a drum machine.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Issue with the Ridgid sectional making a mess it not when it's in operation. The guide hose does a good job of keeping the mess contained, it's when you have to remove the section of cable when your pulling it back.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> ok good to hear. everyone here uses drums and was trashing my idea of a sectional. Im glad to know people have success with them. It sure as shiot saves space and weight in my van,...which I really love.


It's my primary machine that stays on my truck. I keep 150` of 7/8" and 90' of 5/8". In a bathroom, the more prep you do, the less cleanup you have to do. 
I try to keep plastic and masking tape so the walls are protected. I prefer taking it on the roof rather than the bathroom, especially if the toilets are back to back. Sometimes hard to get the larger cable not to go across to the other toilet.
Good luck, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumb26 said:


> ...Sometimes hard to get the larger cable not to go across to the other toilet....


This helps a lot...


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> This helps a lot...


Did you make those from old cables or did you buy them?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

HSI said:


> Did you make those from old cables or did you buy them?


Made from cables and worth every penny.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

For any tight space like a bathroom or hallway if it's a small bathroom I use sections of scrap 1.5" or 2" pipe 3 ft-10ft to let the cable spin in, and you can combine them with the hdpe hose that comes with the k-60. For instance toilet flange then k-60 then 3 ft section pvc pipe then at bathroom door I sweep into the hallway with the hdpe hose. I also like to keep some 3" around if the line won't clear then I shove the dirty cables in the 3" and take 4-6 sections outside in the pipe to be washed off. Once you have all the little things that your brain comes up with on the truck or van anything is possible.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Made from cables and worth every penny.


yep no such thing as a wasted cable with the k-60 it becomes another bit. lol


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

How long of a line are you ridding? Is it all 4"? or does it go into 6" ? If it goes into 6" how long of a line is it?

About 20 years ago I bought a Rothenberger that spun 1 1/4", and 7/8" with out any adjustments, and spun 5/8" with a snap in jaw set. I also bought 150' of 7/8" cable and kept it in two brands. I was rodding every main line I ever came across with the 7/8" cables. 

Till one day the rod was fighting a tough root blockage. All of a sudden when I spun the cable it would suck into the like instantly. This means only one thing, the cable turned around on itself and is knotting up in the line. After hours of fighting it I finally got the tangled mess out. I had no issues getting the line open with the 1065 and it's 3/4" cable. 

The issue is the 7/8" cable is to limber in a 6" line. The above job was 20' of 4" cast iron and 70' of 6" clay with the blockage out at 60'. So as long as the line is 4" or very short amount of 6" like they have in California (about 20 to 30 feet) you should be fine.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd never use the 7/8" Ridgid sectional in 6". Seems to be asking for trouble. I've only had a K60 for maybe 3 months so I'm still on the fence on the machine, but I know enough to say the 7/8" Ridgid cable is for 4" and below.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> I'd never use the 7/8" Ridgid sectional in 6". Seems to be asking for trouble. I've only had a K60 for maybe 3 months so I'm still on the fence on the machine, but I know enough to say the 7/8" Ridgid cable is for 4" and below.


There us a group out there that say it will do 6", what most fail to say it's only 20'bof 6".


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> There us a group out there that say it will do 6", what most fail to say it's only 20'bof 6".


Guess if I had no other option I could use the 7/8" in 6", but I'd go for the 1.25" first, even if I had to drive out of the way to get the 1.25".


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I do the 6" with the 7/8 cable of course the first section is innercore. I have been successful many more times than I have been defeated.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cuda said:


> I do the 6" with the 7/8 cable of course the first section is innercore. I have been successful many more times than I have been defeated.


 I was successful on at least 50 rod jobs, till that one where the cable turned around on itself. I will never trust 7/8" cable in 6" sewers over 20' long.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I was successful on at least 50 rod jobs, till that one where the cable turned around on itself. I will never trust 7/8" cable in 6" sewers over 20' long.


It can certainly happen.

We've had 1-1/4" tie a knot in 6". The 7/8" cable is even more risky even though I have used it in 6" more than once. As recent as today.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I was successful on at least 50 rod jobs, till that one where the cable turned around on itself. I will never trust 7/8" cable in 6" sewers over 20' long.


Oh I have pretzeled the 7/8 in 6 inch but those are the ones I cut up into ricks reverse augers lol.


----------

